# Spraying hand texture??



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

How many of you guys are spraying your "hand texture" on? I ran into this today while doing some patchwork. Builder says "can you match this?"...I look at it, and say "yeah", while thinking "do you want me to put a bunch of sanding scratches in it and throw some spray around to make it look as much like azz as it does now?"

I didn't know people were spraying to get the "imperfect smooth" look...it's not the same though.....just looks like a solid coat with 6" scrapes all over. Besides, how many guys would you need to keep an operation like that flowing? Three? One to spray and two guys running like madmen to get it before it sets?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Yo slim, it's not Swirl, is it?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Yo slim, it's not Swirl, is it?


No, but I heard that's the way you guys do that. It's an imperfect smooth, but not the way one normally sees it done. It looks like they sprayed it, scooped out random spots with a six, then smoothed it out. I'm not being petty when I say it looks pretty bad....but I can see it looking "alright" in more qualified hands. I guess these guys are from our fair capital city......I'm not going to get my hopes up for winning a bid on the next three units....it totally looks like a low bid scenario.


----------

